# Any linux supported sound cards?

## pjp

I'm failing miserably with my ancient AWE32 ISA non PnP sound card  :Smile: .  

I can't afford to replace it now, but when I can, are there any companys that support Linux?  Creative seems to suck majorly.

----------

## vilanox

The SB Live series is compatible. I'm not sure about the new funky top of the line ones, but my sound problems ended when I bought a SB Value card for 30 beans a year or two ago. You should have no problem with the plain low-end ones. Cheaper too.   :Wink: 

Hope that helps.

vilanox

----------

## klieber

The SB Live Value card works great.  Just use the emu10k driver and all should work.  As the other poster mentioned, you can pick these up for a song on ebay or other places.

--kurt

----------

## Guest

santa cruz works aswell...but will cost you more then the live

----------

## pjp

Thanks folks... I'm looking (hoping rather  :Very Happy: ) for a sale right now.

----------

## Guest

just use a cheapo sb pci 16 from like walmart...i think you can get it for 20 bucks

----------

## pjp

Went rummaging i a box of junk.  Discovered that I had an old ISA PnP AWE 64, so I'm going to use that.

Thanks

----------

## xzibit

yes but without the commerical oss drives you can only get sound out of the 2 front speakers with the turtle beach santa cruz.

----------

## FINITE

Go with the SB Live. These seem to be the most trouble free for people using linux. I can't speek from personal exprience but will be able to soon  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pjp

I'm not a big Creative fan.  Looks like there isn't much of a choice though.  Which is directly related to my first statement  :Wink: 

----------

